
Ask HN: Automated Drone Photography - Glo3D
Is there a way to have a drone go around a building and take 48 photos at equal intervals to give a 360 view around the building? We are looking to add it to our platfrom Glo3D.net
======
aphextim
Would you be able to have a drone fly autopilot around the building, taking a
4k video of the flight - then extract still images from the video at the
intervals you desire? (Every 7.5 degrees it seems)

Otherwise, have a sensor or beacon placed in the center of the building which
transmits as an anchor point to the drone to fly around, which with custom
software could trigger a camera to take a photo every 7.5 degrees in-flight.

Just spit-balling ideas, and have no idea if this tech already exists.

------
billconan
I know someone who made [https://ambergarage.com/#](https://ambergarage.com/#)

(you need to click the upper right corner for the link skywand)

------
mdorazio
Is there a reason you don’t want to use an HD video recorded for the duration
of the flight on a programmed path and extract the frames you need from that?

------
lelehc
Yes. You can use KittyHawk software or DJI and set up a flight path.

